# je ne reçois plus mes mails



## Violet13 (1 Juin 2014)

J'ai un gros souci depuis jeudi dernier.

Jusqu'alors, tout fonctionnait bien. Sur mon mac, je recevais mes mails via Mail, paramétré sur ma messagerie orange.

Depuis jeudi, plus de mails reçus or ils arrivent toujours sur mon iphone.

Je n'ai pas modifié de paramètres.

Désespérée, j'ai fait des recherches via google mais aucun des posts trouvés ne m'a aidée.

J'ai comparé tous les renseignements de mon iphone et de mon mac, ce sont les mêmes...

Je suis connectée sur imap.orange.fr
Port 993.
Je n'ai rien modifié.

Comme serveur d'envoi s'affiche "smtp orange + adresse mail (deconnecté)"

Je me suis même dit que j'allais supprimer ma BAL pour repartir à blanc, mais c'est en grisé.

Hier, j'avais une petite icône avec un point d'exclamation à côté de ma boite de réception, pour me dire que je n'étais pas connectée... mais impossible de me connecter...

Je viens d'y retourner. Je vous copie-colle le message : 

"Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*wanadoo.fr*» ou réessayez.

Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur La connexion au serveur «*imap.orange.fr*» sur le port 993 a expiré."

Evidemment quand je clique sur se connecter, rien ne se passe...
Pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

(Parce que recevoir des mails uniquement sur mon téléphone, c'est juste pénible...)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

bienvenue
pas mal de sujets là dessus
et le courant c'est
soit c'est un couac avec orange

soit un couac connexion ( si wifi tester en ethernet)

soit un couac dans ton Mail


* reglages faussés  pour X raisons
comme par exemple les mots de passe mal pris en compte

tu rouvres tes pref Mail et tu rerentres tes mots de passe à tous les endroits exigés

et si ca passe pas c'est peut etre le fichier de réglage  bancal ( très courant aussi)
Maison/Bibliotheque//Preferences/*com.apple.mail.plist*

mail fermé , déplac er cette plist ( par exemple bureau)
relancer Mail qui aura l'air neuf ( c'est temporaire)
tu reconfigures ton email 
et tu retrouves tout


----------



## Violet13 (1 Juin 2014)

Merci pour la réponse.

Oui, j'avais parcouru d'autres posts sur le même sujet mais pour l'instant , rien n'a fonctionné.

Retenter le mot de passe, j'ai testé, sans succès.

La connection wifi fonctionne bien.

Je vais essayer ce que vous proposez.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> bienvenue
> pas mal de sujets là dessus
> et le courant c'est
> soit c'est un couac avec orange
> ...



Je vienss d'essayer ça.
J'ai bien trouvé com.apple.mail.plist
Je l'ai copié et mis sur le bureau.
J'ai ouvert Mail.
Rien ne se passe. Mail n'a pas l'air neuf. 

(Pardon si j'ai mal compris ce qu'il faut faire, je n'y connais pas grand chose...)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

je n'ai PAS dit copier j'ai dit déplacer 

le copier ne sert à rien , il faut l'enlever de son emplacement
(soit en en le  déplacant  soit en le renommant  soit en le jetant)
 plus simple de le déplacer


----------



## Violet13 (1 Juin 2014)

MERCI mille fois !!!!!!!

Tout a fonctionné comme tu l'avais dit.
Je reçois mes mails. 
Et tous les anciens sont encore là.

Quel bonheur !!! 
Vraiment tu as  sauvé mon dimanche ! 

(Et le fichier que j'ai déplacé sur le bureau ? Je l'y laisse maintenant ? )


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

Violet13 a dit:


> (Et le fichier que j'ai déplacé sur le bureau ? Je l'y laisse maintenant ? )


maintenant qu'il a été remplacé par un neuf , tu peux le virer
*SAUF* bien entendu si tu aimes faire collection de toutes les pieces détachées défectueuses de tes meubles , appareils divers, verres ébréchés , poêles cramées, pulls mités, chaussetes trouées   
( si c'est le cas ca doit etre un joli bric à brac chez toi...)
---
Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## Violet13 (1 Juin 2014)

Encore un grand merci. 

(non, chez moi, c'est bien rangé mais par contre, dans mon ordi, euh, comment dire ? Dans la crainte de faire disparaître des trucs importants, je garde tout...)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

Violet13 a dit:


> Dans la crainte de faire disparaître des trucs importants, je garde tout...)


Par contre ce genre d'angoisse est laaaaaargement dégommée si on fait ce que tout utilisateur sensé  d'ordi fait ( en mac ou pc quelque soit la machine ou OS)
ca:
avoir un disque dur externe avec des sauvegardes à jour
en plus OSX a son outil intégré pour ca, Time machine, TM qui fait sa ronde pour sauvegarde  externe toutes les heures,  et y en a d'autres

un mac peut avoir une  coupure de courant , utilisateur  faire une erreur de manip , un oubli , réglage corrompu etc etc

Avec une sauvegarde on remet d'un clic, le fichier ou dossier de la veille ou d'il y a une semaine ou des mois -années avant


----------



## Violet13 (1 Juin 2014)

Bon, me voici de retour à la case départ.

En ce dimanche j'ai commis l'erreur d'éteindre mon mac pour aller me promener.

Fatale erreur.

De retour, je rallume le mac et Mail et me revoici sans réception de mes nouveaux mails (vérif sur l'iphone) et le même message d'erreur...

Alors je me doute bien qu'en refaisant la manip indiquée précédemment, cela va se régler mais n'y aurait-il pas moyen de ne pas avoir à la faire tous les jours ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

faire gaffe aux détails

comme on ne sait pas queli est ton FAI ( ce qui est different de service email) ca peut etre essentiel
ne PAS se fier au reglages automatisés et faire gaffe à tout tout tout ( dont ssl ou pas ssl)

voir par exemple
là
http://assistance.orange.fr/configu...rants-des-principaux-comptes-mails-1222.php#2


----------



## Violet13 (1 Juin 2014)

C'est orange.
Et j'utilisais avant Mail sur ce même FAI sans souci... Je n'ai rien changé.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2014)

les choses marchent toujours jusqu'à ce que "quelque chose" change

d'ailleurs ca pourrait aussi etre le réseau !
( la box , ou le wifi si en wifi , ou LEURS serveurs avec coup de mou)
tu pourrais tester en ethernet 

et  aussi après redemarrage  de box


----------



## Violet13 (2 Juin 2014)

Bon, j'en suis toujours au même point.

Si je vais dans maison, bibliothèque, préférences et je déplace la fameuse ligne, et que je rouvre mail, cela fonctionne.
Mais à chaque fois que j'éteins mon ordinateur, je dois refaire la manip.

Tous les codes sont bons...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

ce qui laisserait penser que c'est coté réseau ou serveur  norange
qui pour une raison inconnue ne reconnait pas les données envoyées

as tu fais le reste du post 12?

et comme c'est de l'imap
tu peux aussi tester sur une autre session mac  ( autre compte mac)
dans ce mail de ce compte test

Et Si là aussi ca foire , c'est 
soit réglage PAS bon 
soit eventuellement ce qui est dit en 12


----------



## Violet13 (2 Juin 2014)

"d'ailleurs ca pourrait aussi etre le réseau !
( la box , ou le wifi si en wifi , ou LEURS serveurs avec coup de mou)
tu pourrais tester en ethernet 
et aussi après redemarrage de box"

-->Le réseau semble bien fonctionner puisqu'un autre ordi fonctionne dans la maison. C'est un PC portable sous windows 7en wifi. Ce PC reçoit les mails d'orange (sur un autre compte utilisateur) via une redirection sur gmail. Je ne peux pas, à ce stade, penser que c'est un problème Orange, non ?

Il semblerait alors que c'est un problème lié au fichier que tu m'as fait retirer et qui se régénère à chaque fois qu'il est enlevé (com.apple.mail.plist). 
En effet, lorsque je ferme Mail, sans éteindre l'ordi et que je le réouvre (Mail), tout fonctionne bien.
Par contre, lorsque j'éteins le Mac et que je le rallume, Mail ne fonctionne pas jusqu'à ce que je refasse la manip en supprimant le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" 

Tu as déjà vu ce cas de figure ? 
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2014)

ce qui se passe avec un autre ordi est sans importance

tester le mac  en ethernet 
tester sur un autre compte du mac

bien sûr qu'on a vu ca
il y a des dizaines de sujets là dessus


----------



## Violet13 (3 Juin 2014)

J'ai rebooté la livebox. Cela n'a rien changé.

Je n'ai aucun problème de wifi sur ce mac. D'ailleurs dans diagnostic de connexion, cela affiche que je suis bien connectée.

Quand j'ai une nouvelle fois fait la procédure d'enlever la ligne apple. com.plist, j'ai copié le message qui s'affiche dans Mail une fois que j'ai rentré à nouveau l'adresse mail et le mot de passe : 
"Mail a détecté une boîte intitulée Boîte denvoi. Celle-ci est réservée par Mail. Votre boîte a été renommée «*Distribué 3*».


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2014)

STP tester en ethernet!

quant à l'autre message soit c'est une anomalie norange ou Mail ou tu as vraiment renommé une BAL


----------



## Violet13 (9 Juin 2014)

J'en suis toujours au même point.

J'ai testé avec un câble éthernet.

Même problème et même solution que lorsque l'ordi est en wifi (aller dans bibliothèque / préférences et enlever apple.mail.list et ensuite réouvrir mail)...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

tu n'as donné aucune info sur le resultat de l'autre test classique

configurer la même adresse imap mais sur un autre compte du mac
(de preference dans lequel Mail ne fut pas utilisé)

et sur plusieurs jours et plusieurs fermeture ouverture du mac et session

si ca passe pas c'est niveau OS ou reseau 
si ca passe  c'est le Mail session 1 qui est  bancal plus profondément  que le simple fichier plist


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ouvre le sujet de nouveau, désolé.
De mon côté je ne reçois plus mes mails via mail depuis le 13/12.

j'ai relancé la live box, accepté les mises à jour suite pack office, vérifié les préférences mail auxquelles je n'avais absolument pas touché, essayé avec le wifi, avec ethernet.

A oui au fait je suis sur yahoo.

Je ne retrouve pas dans préférence le nom du fichier *com.apple.mail.plist *donc aucune manip possible de mon côté.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2014)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Je ne retrouve pas dans préférence le nom du fichier *com.apple.mail.plist *donc aucune manip possible de mon côté.
> 
> Merci de votre aide


tu en as 
mais parfois placé plus profond ( via Container / Mail)

ceci dit avant les grandes manoeuvres

tu ne dis rien de ce yahoo

si c'est imap

fais un test rapide en configurant sur une autre session (neuve)

si c'est en pop tu peux aussi mais  faudra remettre tous les messages recus entre 13 et date du test  en non lus pour les ravoir sur session1)


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2014)

le type de compte est yahoo imap
le serveur de réception est : imap.mail.yahoo.com
le serveur d'envoi est en smtp yahoo.fr
mon port SSL est 993

Voilà !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2014)

donc un test sur une session test ne genera aucunement


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2014)

Tu veux dire j'ouvre un nouveau compte dans préférence / compte et j'utilise les mêmes info de connexion que celui qui ne marche plus ?
au fait les mails partent bien


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2014)

session = autre utilisateur mac

tester une autre session est un des premiers trucs à tester en cas de souci

ca fait partie de ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Décembre 2014)

Alors voilà, comme la poule devant un canif avec le regard du veau dans la luzerne:rateau:

Cependant, j'ai fait autrement:

J'ai ouvert outlook pour la première fois sur mon mac puisque jusqu'à présent j'utilisais Mail

J'ai lancé la synchronisation avec Yahoo et cela a parfaitement marché avec d'ailleurs une vitesse déconcertante.

Je vérifie toute mon arborescence de fichier et elle est parfaite.

Je me balade dans mes fichiers et ils sont tous complets, tout a été récupéré sauf dans un fichier qui reste vide !!!

Donc je vais voir dans Yahoo. Je vire quelques mails de ce fichier avec des liens internet et des photos reçues.

Je resynchronise et vérifie mais toujours vide dans outlook. Il y a bien un problème avec ce ficher.

Alors j'en créé un autre avec un autre nom dans mon arbo yahoo et fait un copier coller de mes mails puis ensuite supprime le fichier vide douteux.

Je repasse sur outlook, je synchronise et là bingo, nouveau fichier ok avec tous les mails qui manquaient.

Je vais ensuite dans Mail et lance la synchro avec Yahoo et là re bingo tout revient avec mon nouveau fichier.

Et depuis tout marche impec.

Pourquoi, ne me demandez pas.

En tout cas merci pour toutes tes explications qui m'ont amené à explorer une autre voix.

Joyeuses fêtes


----------



## Eric2590 (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Je découvre votre sujet car j'ai le même problème que Violet13.
Ceci est intervenu depuis que je suis passé à OSX Yosemite et ça se passe principalement à la suite d'une mise en veille de mon Mac.
Pour ma part, je suis chez Free et il me semble que le fournisseur n'a rien à voir.
A chaque fois que je perd la connexion, j'ouvre les préférences, je coche "utiliser SSL" ce qui me remets en place le port 993 et le tour et joué après enregistrement.
Cela peu tenir un moment et puis ça recommence. Je m'en aperçois dès que mes mails n'arrivent plus et par le triangle avec un point d'exclamation qui apparait dans Mail.
En espérant que cela puisse aider à trouver une solution.
Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2014)

Eric25490 a dit:


> Ceci est intervenu depuis que je suis passé à OSX Yosemite et ça se passe principalement à la suite d'une mise en veille de mon Mac.
> Pour ma part, je suis chez Free et il me semble que le fournisseur n'a rien à voir.



ben si , tout à voir en fait

plein de sujets là dessus

car c'est une affaire Free IMAP en Mail yosemite
(en fait zimbra en mail yosemite)
il y a un bug

certains ont pisté des contournements( plus ou moins ok)

d'autres passent par d'autres logiciels ( thunderbird etc) tant que c'est pas corrigé


----------



## Eric2590 (27 Décembre 2014)

Donc il faut patienter en attendant une correction ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2014)

tu peux aussi faire une recherche dans les sujets existants déjà là dessus   pour reperer les correctifs qui tiennent


la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


exemple free
problème port imap avec mail - Forum Mac 

ou 
celle là (toujours es free)
http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12800383&postcount=15
dece sujet
Yosemite - Application mail bug - Forum Mac


----------



## Eric2590 (27 Décembre 2014)

Ok, merci pour les infos je vais étudier tout ça..............!!!


----------

